# Long Wait Time in 189 Visa - Assessment in Progress



## ranganatham1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dear All,

I have applied for 189 visa subclass on *29th Nov 2015* with 70 points including SUPERIOR rating in English Language Test. The CO requested me for PCC and Medicals on *8th Dec 2015* which I submitted them on *12th Dec 2015*. Since then the status of the application changed to *"Assessment in Progress"*.

It's almost close to 3 months now since the status had been changed and haven't received any communication from the CO yet. I wonder why is it taking a long time to make this decision.

Some of my friends who got their Visa within 2-3 days after submitting their PCC and medicals. I am an Indian citizen and right now working in one the IT Software Companies in Dubai, UAE. I came to UAE 4 months ago.

Please suggest me what I need to do as I am desperate to know the status and a bit worried at the same time due to the fact that I have invested lot of Money, Time and Efforts into this.

Thank you and looking forward to your response.

Regards,
Ranganath


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Unfortunately when it comes to visa processing, there's little you can do other than wait. However, perhaps you could send a very polite email to your CO to ask if there's any other information required to finalise your application, and if they can give you any estimate when it may be granted. It's very likely you'll get a standard response (if you get any response at all) about standard processing times, high volume of applications, can't give any estimations, etc. but it can't hurt to try.


----------



## ranganatham1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the information. As per your experience, how long is it going to take before the decision has been made and Visa has been granted? Does anyone waited for more than 3 months after submitting the Visa application? Are there any chance of rejection after submitting the Visa application?

I have no idea where the application got stuck and why there is so much delay. Though I have provided all the requested documents including PCC, medicals and my ACS report is also positive and got SUPERIOR rating in English Language Test.

*P.S: I have got the invitation to apply for Visa within one day after submitting the EOI. It was like I submitted my EOI in the morning and got the invitation for Visa by evening.*

I was under the impression that I will get the Visa too in quick succession. However, it's now close to 3 months without any update whatsoever.

Please try to answer my above queries. I am a bit concerned because of this delay.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen posts from people who've gotten them within 10 days and others have waited 3-6 months. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason for the differences in processing times. As I said in my earlier post, you could send a polite email asking if they require any further information. Perhaps that'll be enough to nudge them to finalise the application.


----------



## ranganatham1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you very much. Just a few questions...

1. Are there any chance of rejection of Visa after getting invitation and submitting visa application despite all the documents provided are genuine, clean police records and medical health clearance?

2. As per DIBP website, their service standard says 3 months processing times for 189 visa subclass and any status update requests will not be entertained before that. So is it worth sending an email to CO now or wait for 3 months service period and then request for status update?

I hope you don't mind answering my questions as I want to make sure I am clear with my clarifications before I approach DIBP.

Kindly respond. Thank you very much.


----------



## aus_sakthi (Apr 6, 2016)

Even I am in the same boat like you. I applied during September and submitted the pcc during march. In the email I received there was link to checkon the allocation dates, the link says the last completed records as of "Jan 22nd 2016" are taken for CO allocation. And also there was note saying this page will get updated during the early weeks of April, so waiting on to see the updates.


----------



## vikramvarma (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Ranganath, Did you get visa finally or you still waiting? Even i am in same phase so just curious to know.

Thanks,
Vikram



ranganatham1 said:


> Thank you very much. Just a few questions...
> 
> 1. Are there any chance of rejection of Visa after getting invitation and submitting visa application despite all the documents provided are genuine, clean police records and medical health clearance?
> 
> ...


----------



## jaspal8 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Assessment Is In Progress since last 2 months*

Hi Ranganath,

I also given all the additional doc to CO on 18th Feb but since then status is Assessment Is In Progress.

I sent several mails but no reply. I called(wait queue is 35 min) them also and they said plz wait at least 3 months i.e. SLA.
But now that 3 months period also expire.

Please let me know, if still you are waiting for your Visa.

Regards


----------



## vikramvarma (Apr 12, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unfortunately when it comes to visa processing, there's little you can do other than wait. However, perhaps you could send a very polite email to your CO to ask if there's any other information required to finalise your application, and if they can give you any estimate when it may be granted. It's very likely you'll get a standard response (if you get any response at all) about standard processing times, high volume of applications, can't give any estimations, etc. but it can't hurt to try.


Hi Maggie,

I have my visa application filed on 21st of Jan and submitted all the supportiting docs(Medials and PCC) by 21st of March. My HR has received verification mail on 31st of may and she replied it on 10th of June. Any guess that how long it would take to grant my visa?


----------



## leslie.a.d (Aug 26, 2016)

ranganatham1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa subclass on *29th Nov 2015* with 70 points including SUPERIOR rating in English Language Test. The CO requested me for PCC and Medicals on *8th Dec 2015* which I submitted them on *12th Dec 2015*. Since then the status of the application changed to *"Assessment in Progress"*.
> 
> ...


Immi received my Documents on June 20 2016, i applied as a Chef with 65 Points, it closing to 3 months, any idea when i would receive my Visa grant. Did you receive your visa?


----------



## leslie.a.d (Aug 26, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unfortunately when it comes to visa processing, there's little you can do other than wait. However, perhaps you could send a very polite email to your CO to ask if there's any other information required to finalise your application, and if they can give you any estimate when it may be granted. It's very likely you'll get a standard response (if you get any response at all) about standard processing times, high volume of applications, can't give any estimations, etc. but it can't hurt to try.


Hi Maggie, i'm new to this forum dont know where to post my messages?
I submitted my Application along with PCC and Medical and date shown received was june 20, 2016, it closing in on the 3 month deadline, would you be in a position to tell me if i will receive my visa ? I applied as a Chef for a 189 visa


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 17, 2016)

leslie.a.d said:


> Hi Maggie, i'm new to this forum dont know where to post my messages?
> I submitted my Application along with PCC and Medical and date shown received was june 20, 2016, it closing in on the 3 month deadline, would you be in a position to tell me if i will receive my visa ? I applied as a Chef for a 189 visa


Hi leslie

I would like to know if finally do you recieved your visa? i applied on julay and the ask for more documents on august 2016 and im still waiting.
Thank you for your response!.


----------



## ARLR (Nov 6, 2016)

hello guys,
seems we all are in same boat, me applied for visa 189 in Aug 2016, and provided PCC in first of Oct 2016, still "Assessment in progress".

can everyone tell us his/her status till now? let us give hope to each everybody.

thanks,


----------



## tsan1984 (Dec 2, 2016)

Same issues, every time I was requested additional documents or explanation of something in the application the CO responded in 2 weeks. After the last update on 12th October haven't heard anything until now, about 2 months.


----------



## ARLR (Nov 6, 2016)

hello guys,

me got the PR on 24th Nov. hope you get it soon for how did not so far.


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey guys i got my visa today! Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Alireza1987 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Long term assessment*

Hi Dear,

I am a citizen of Iran . My process for visa 189 is as following:

EOI Submitted: Jun 4 , 2016.

Invitation : Jul 6 , 2016.

Submitted (Lodge) : Jul 25 , 2016

CO first information request : 17 August 2016 (Information provided 28 August)

CO 2nd information request: 12 Dec 2016 (Prepared on 19 Dec for Skilled support )

However, although today it has become 6 months from lodging ! I received nothing 
What can I do ? plz help me.


----------



## zidane (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi,

I applied for 189 visa on 18th March 2016, got my EOI on 21st January 2016, its been 10 months and I have not received any update.

The application shows "Assessment in Progress". I am totally frustrated and cannot decide on my future.

Can anybody suggest what to do? I have already called them and sent them an email.

Please guide.

Regards


----------



## tsan1984 (Dec 2, 2016)

Did they request for more documents, I provided my document on 1st Oct 2016, and haven't heard from them after that, 4 months and counting.


----------



## zidane (Sep 5, 2016)

No they have not asked for any additional documents.


----------



## tsan1984 (Dec 2, 2016)

Its crazy, I have called many times and they always say wait... its been 4 months since I have provided additional information and the request was only to explain the break in employment, its just madness. Wonder why I would even bother to relocate to Australia from US. I will be happy to get my money back!


----------



## anshy (Feb 8, 2017)

Dear All,

I have applied for 189 visa subclass on 15th Dec 2016 with 65 points in PTE English Language Test. The CO requested me for PCC and Medicals on 16th Jan 2017 which I submitted them on 31st Jan 2017. 

I read in forum some people got their visa in weeks’ time. We applied as Electrical Engineer & we have a spouse and kid in application. Will this slow down our visa process?

What is the normal timeline with which we can expect a reply from DIBP?

Will there be any change in the timeline of processing visa if we are applying as engineering category?

Is any chance of rejection of Visa after getting invitation and submitting visa application if we have a clean police records and medical health clearance?

Is the verification stage over or still continuing along with this?

I am a bit anxious about my application 

Thank you and looking forward to your response.

Regards,
Ans


----------



## ashishnath2 (May 7, 2017)

Hi Ranganath,

Did you receive any communication

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashishnath2 (May 7, 2017)

Mine is pending since June 2016


----------



## ylinkz (Jul 4, 2017)

tsan1984 said:


> Its crazy, I have called many times and they always say wait... its been 4 months since I have provided additional information and the request was only to explain the break in employment, its just madness. Wonder why I would even bother to relocate to Australia from US. I will be happy to get my money back!


Which number did you call. I have same problem. 
I submitted everything on deb 23 2017. This is July now.


----------



## Jishnu (Aug 21, 2017)

anshy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa subclass on 15th Dec 2016 with 65 points in PTE English Language Test. The CO requested me for PCC and Medicals on 16th Jan 2017 which I submitted them on 31st Jan 2017.
> 
> ...


 hi Ans, 
Even I am facing the same problem. I lodged my visa documents on October 2016 and was waiting since then. It's been 11 months since then ,no informations....


----------



## Jishnu (Aug 21, 2017)

ashishnath2 said:


> Mine is pending since June 2016


 hi ashish
Have you got visa now ?


----------



## arun6445 (Mar 5, 2018)

Jishnu said:


> hi Ans,
> Even I am facing the same problem. I lodged my visa documents on October 2016 and was waiting since then. It's been 11 months since then ,no informations....


Hi Jishnu,
Have you got your Visa now?
I am in the same boat. I lodged my application in March 2017 and its been over 12 months. I have tried reaching to DIBP Authority and they said that the processing time varies depending on individual circumstances and do not provide any estimated processing time. Not sure what to do. I have also made a complaint but no use.


----------

